# Plant Tweezers!



## GHNelson (21 Feb 2016)

Hi Crew
Lost my fine tipped tweezers used for single stem plantlets!
Can anyone point me in the right direction for a replacement.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2016)

I would be lost without these http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=Sushi+pinsettes+


----------



## GHNelson (21 Feb 2016)

Cheers Tim!


----------



## tim (21 Feb 2016)

No problem, not the longest of tweezers but I find them especially comfortable to work with, had mine for a couple of years now and still as sturdy as when I first got them.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Feb 2016)

Thanks Tim 
May order some today!
hoggie


----------



## George Farmer (22 Feb 2016)

+1 for APFUK tools. I have a whole selection now over 3 years old and still going strong with no signs of wear or corrosion.


----------



## stu_ (22 Feb 2016)

Hi
any advantage in the "sushi" style over regular straight ones?


----------



## GHNelson (22 Feb 2016)

Thanks George!
It's a mystery where they went...probably in the bin when l did a clear up!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## jagillham (22 Feb 2016)

I'd go for the curved on basis can grab the plant by the root, pull it into the gravel, then wiggle free without disturbing the plant.


----------



## xim (22 Feb 2016)

jagillham said:


> I'd go for the curved on basis can grab the plant by the root, pull it into the gravel, then wiggle free without disturbing the plant.



I've found the curved one disturb substrate too much when pulling out if I'm not careful. 
And it's a hassle to be careful everytime I use it. Looking at ADA's videos, they use straight ones almost exclusively.


----------



## Chris Jackson (22 Feb 2016)

I have a pair of ADA long straight tweezers that I paid a small fortune for many years back when other choices were very limited. They're really beautiful and have earned their keep many times over now


----------



## Daneland (21 Mar 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-Semeke...054658?hash=item33ab95d202:g:6pMAAOSwT5tWK6VH


----------



## Daneland (21 Mar 2016)

And for fine algae scrappers :
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEIDMAN-D...171135?hash=item417cf2f3bf:g:mV0AAOSw3ydV7Y1g


----------

